# Como se puede ahorrar luz asi???



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 15, 2012)

Hola amigos del foro, lo que pasa es que hace tiempo que tenia un proyecto para ahorrar luz con unas baterias, un inversor y muchas ganas pero me decepcioné cuando me digeron aqui en el foro que era peligroso por las baterias ademas de caro y como no soy muy experto decidí abandonarlo.

Apenas estaba buscando por la red una forma mas facil de ahorrar energia (aunque es mucho menos de lo que pensaba ahorrar) y encontre un video en el que hablan de un circuito que lo que hace es que al conectalo, consume hasta un 30% menos en el medidor, les dejo el video:






El problema es que quiero saber so alguien sabe como logran esto y si se puede hacer caseramente.

SALUDOS!!!

PD: En los comentarios del video dicen se utiliza un banco de condensadores y se reduce el factor de potencia pero no se que es eso 



aqui otro video un poco mejor:


----------



## lubeck (Abr 15, 2012)

... a mi me parece que no es cierto... 5A es mucho, si dijera que consume 6 y baja a 5 lo dudaría... pero de 6A a 2A nnaaaa... o estoy frente al premio Novel del 2012... 

bueno pero me inscribo para instruirme en el tema...


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 15, 2012)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> PD: En los comentarios del video dicen se utiliza un banco de condensadores y se reduce el factor de potencia pero no se que es eso



el factor de potencia o coseno φ es la eficiencia relativa que presenta un circuito electrico ante su consumo en el cual se ven implicados dos componentes esenciales en el funcionamiento de un aparato electrico, la potencia activa y la potencia reactiva.

un mal factor de potencia se da cuanto se tienen muchas cargas inductivas y no se tiene un circuito de compensacion que nos vuelva a poner en fase la corriente con el voltaje.

Las unicas cargas electricas que no implican una reduccion en el factor de potencia son aquellas netamente resistivas, como son estufas electricas, calentadores de agua, planchas, pues su coseno φ es de 1

Las cargas que implican una reduccion en el factor de potencia son aquellas inductivas como transformadores, motores electricos (lavadoras) balastos de tubos fluorescentes, aunque algunos electronicos ya vienen con su corrector de factor de potencia.

El factor de potencia se debe corregir conectando bancos de condensadores en paralelo con la linea de alimentacion antes de la carga.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2012)

en resumido pero exacto:

si bajas la corriente , pero no la potencia que el medidor mide.
asi que el medidor sigue midiendo igual y la empresa te sigue cobrando igual.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 15, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> en resumido pero exacto:
> 
> si bajas la corriente , pero no la potencia que el medidor mide.
> asi que el medidor sigue midiendo igual y la empresa te sigue cobrando igual.



Solo que al reducir la corrente demandada por la carga, tambien se reduce la potencia absorvida por la carga lo que supone un consumo de kWh al mes menor que el que se venia pagando antes de corregir el factor de potencia.

Asi que el medidor sigue midiendo igual y la empresa te sigue cobrando igual, no se pretende alterar el medidor; sino consumir menos energia electrica, lo que dará por resultado una lectura menor en el medidor.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2012)

P = V * i * cos fi

tengo inicialmente :

P = 220v * 3 amper * 0,4 = 264 W 

corrijo el coseno fi y lo llevo a 0,95

P = 220v  * 1,26 amper * 0,95  = 264 W 

lo hice infinidad de veces , sube una y baja la otra.
P = cte


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 15, 2012)

Ovbiamente si un motor consume 900W lo hara sea que tenga un cos fi de 0.4 o un cos fi de 0.95, segun vi el disco que registra el consumo se movera mas lento en el eventual caso que se corriga el factor de potencia, es como si este mismo dependiera su trabajo de la corriente consumida y no de la potencia absorvida por la carga.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 15, 2012)

mira, esta esode potencia aparente , potencia no se cuanto, nunca le di mucha bola.

se que hay medidores que si leen una y otra potencia, pero los comunes de hogar, los de tarifa comun como dije de hogares y de negocios pequeños con alimentacion monofasica NO LO DISTINGUEN .
y gira lo mismo el medidor le corrijas o no el cosejo fi.

lo probe mil veces, te lo aseguro.

en la web hay mucha mentira de eso, y los videso son mentira, por que les interesa vender el producto.
hay muchos "ahorradores" que se venden con esa mentira.

mira, tenes 2 opciones:

1 -- confias en mi .
2 -- te conseguis un medidor de disco y probas, o sino directamente probas con el de tu casa.
un fluorescente con reactancia de las viejas, las comunes de bobina tiene el fp muy bajo.
apaga TODO  en tu casa , prende solo el tubo y mira el medidor, controla con un cronometro cuanto demora en dar una vuelta y medi corriente con la pinza.

luego corregi el fp con un capacitor y volve a hacer las mediciones en el medidor.

y me contas.


ec,


----------



## chclau (Abr 15, 2012)

El corregir el coseno de φ en definitiva te ayuda a reducir la corriente. Si reducís la corriente reducís las pérdidas resistivas dentro de la instalación, después del medidor. No creo que se llegue a grandes ahorros de esa manera para una instalación doméstica.

En las industrias es mucho más importante, no sólo por el ahorro, sino por las multas que te enchufa la compañía de electricidad si trabajás con coseno de φ muy bajo.

La compañía eléctrica, si trabajás con coseno de φ bajo, pierde más plata por pérdidas resistivas en su infraestructura, antes del medidor. Pero para instalaciones domésticas las compañías en general no te verifican el coseno de φ


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 15, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> 1 -- confias en mi .



Creeme tocayo que yo confio en ti y pienso exactamente igual que vos, solo que una pequeña voscecilla me dijo que tal vez el problema de la potencia activa y la potencia reactiva se podria manejar igual a como se hace en empresas grandes donde manejan el sumunistro electrico directamente en media tension y utilizan bancos de condensadores para minimizar la energia reactiva demandada por la carga, que si son necesarios o por lo menos es lo que se ve en una factura donde los ceros son los dueños del recibo.


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 16, 2012)

me abstengo de opinar


----------



## lubeck (Abr 16, 2012)

y que traen adentro???

puros capacitores??? esta facil de copiar el diseño?



si hay muchos negocios que los venden desde 10usd aprox hasta 500usd .... ya me estan haciendo dudar....

este me esta gustando para los cazadores de mitos


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 16, 2012)

me abstengo de opinar


----------



## chclau (Abr 16, 2012)

La potencia reactiva por definición no puede ahorrarse porque la potencia reactiva no se gasta. El medidor o contador de luz únicamente responde a la potencia activa. Un corrector de factor de potencia podría en principio lograr disminuir la corriente en nuestra instalalación, pero cuánta caída de tensión se puede producir dentro de nuestra casa? No creo que mucho, a ojo de buen cubero diría que la corrección de factor de potencia podría como mucho ahorrarnos un 10 o 15 por ciento por la reducción de corriente.

Distinto es el caso de una industria en que la caída de tensión en los cables por alta corriente vale muchos $$$, aparte de las multas que recibirán por trabajar a bajo factor de p.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 16, 2012)

> aparte de las multas que recibirán por trabajar a bajo factor de p.



Yo creo que aca en mexico la CFE no ha de saber ni siquiera que es el factor de P...  a menos que sirva para sacar mas dinero...

bueno, pero si pongo una cosa de esas en el refrigerador que es lo que mas consume en una casa habitacion, y se ahorra un 10 o 20% pues ya es algo no? y la compañia ni se entera o si?


----------



## chclau (Abr 16, 2012)

Habría que ver cuanto es el ahorro real, el ahorro real NO es la diferencia de corrientes, sino solamente las pérdidad producidas en la instalación por la diferencia en corrientes. La compañía no tiene modo de saber que pusiste eso (si realmente corrige el factor de potencia y no hace alguna otra cosa rara), es más, la compañía estará contenta de que corrijas el factor.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 16, 2012)

la siguiente cuestion y la pregunta del millón, si esas cosas funcionan, porque rayos no venden un refrigerador con el dichoso circuito, capacitores u lo que sea ya integrado?


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 16, 2012)

la reactiva si infla la factura,por lo que si se gasta


----------



## lubeck (Abr 16, 2012)

> amigos estan un poco desinformados,la compañia si sabe si esta corregido el coseno de fi...ademas en todas las fabricas se ponen baterias de condensadores para eliminar la reactiva



Juro por el Osito Bimbo, que yo habia trabajado en un par de fabricas de carpinteria, y los unicos condesadores que he visto son los que tienen pegados en los motores, debo decir, que no eran unas superfabricas, en casas jamas he visto nada de eso, aunque nunca lo habia buscado...

pero bueno voy a buscar por aca a ver si encuentro uno de esos baratitos pa'que no me cuenten


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 16, 2012)

Lo mas curioso del video, segun muestran la corriente tomada en el ingreso es de 6.14A y la corriente a la salida inmediata al medidor es de 6.74A. Totalmente ilogico!!!!


----------



## lubeck (Abr 16, 2012)

yo observe lo mismo, pero no lo mencione porque mi pinzita chinita tambien a veces me marca cada cosa que ... bueno.  (cabe mencionar que de Corriente Alterna se mucho menos que de Directa que es casi nada)


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 16, 2012)

Perdon por la ignorancia, pero no es ilegal cambiar el Cos φ ???  me refiero a la que comprende la parte residencial,, ya que para las industrias si es obligatorio corregirlo para no ser multado

saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2012)

les voy  a contar una historia:

yo trabajo en electricidad hace 20 años.
hace mucho ya las empresas de electricidad comenzaron a hacer valer algo queestaba dentro de las normas de la concesion:
que pueden multar por bajo coseno fi.
pero como lso medidores comunes no pueden medir eso mandaban a electricistas contratados a efectuar las mediciones, iban con un cofimetro a locales comerciales y tambien a edificios a medir el medidor de el consorcio (bombas de agua, ascensors y luces son su carga).
repito:
como el medidor no lee eso tenian que ir y medir con un cofimetro.
luego de varias mediciones y comprobar que el coseno fi estaba por debajo de 0,85 (algo obvio)  se iban .
y al tiempito venia la notita:
tiene ud. el coseno fi bajo, si en 30 dias no lo corrije le cobraremso un 10 a 20 % de recargo .

asi que : TRABAJO PARA LOS ELECTRICISTAS.

vi tanta rapiña en eso.
huu........ cada verso al principio, cobraban fortunas y nadie saabia que era eso .
mucha rapiña pero nadie aviso algo importante (ni los fabricantes) :
que lso C. explotan, aunque les pongas llave termica.
y asi vi algunos disgustos.

yo aproveche como hice toda mi vida para "jugar" con eso, y aprendi.........unas cuantas cosas.

iba a corregirlo, pero aprovechaba y llevaba algun aparatito mio para hacer pruebas y experimentar.

yo se que todos escriben con buena intencion, pero hay quienes estan en lo cierto y quienes no tanto , asi que les hare si me permiten un resumen.
lean esto y no le busquen la vuelta.



chclau dijo:


> La potencia reactiva por definición no puede ahorrarse porque la potencia reactiva no se gasta. El medidor o contador de luz únicamente responde a la potencia activa. Un corrector de factor de potencia podría en principio lograr disminuir la corriente en nuestra instalalación, pero cuánta caída de tensión se puede producir dentro de nuestra casa? No creo que mucho, a ojo de buen cubero diría que la corrección de factor de potencia podría como mucho ahorrarnos un 10 o 15 por ciento por la reducción de corriente.
> 
> Distinto es el caso de una industria en que la caída de tensión en los cables por alta corriente vale muchos $$$, aparte de las multas que recibirán por trabajar a bajo factor de p.






AHORA ...........si tienen dudas, por favor, hay bibliografia y hagan lo que hice yo:
un fluorescente con reactancia electromecanica + unos cuantos capacitores: 1 uF ... 2 uF.... 4 uF  .
y a jugar !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
que mas decir..............
que mas ??????


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 16, 2012)

Aqui en Colombia el cofimetro se conoce como cosenofimetro, en una empresa en la que laboré hace unos años tenian un banco de condensadores que tenia integrado un cosenofimetro digital a un selector que comandaba los condensadores, recuerdo que era un ABB y tenia 4 ó 6 pasos distintos de operacion, a medida que el coseno fi se reducia, entraban mas pasos de condensadores en el circuito de alimentacion principal, y cada paso de condensadores conectaba un arreglo de 3 condensadores, uno para cada fase en conexion estrella.


----------



## lubeck (Abr 16, 2012)

> que mas decir..............
> que mas ??????



yo quiero hacer el experimento y corrígeme si me equivoco....

tengo una lampara fluorecente que tiene un transformadorcito y un cebador(una botellita blanca que avienta un chispaso al encender) a esa lampara le mido el consumo, y veo el tiempo que da una vuelta el medidor, despues le pongo un condensador en paralelo de 1uF y repito la operacion de medir la ruedita del medidor y si el aparato ese funciona en teoria yo deberia de ver que tomo mas tiempo en dar la vuelta, con menos consumo?


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 16, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> yo quiero hacer el experimento y corrígeme si me equivoco....
> 
> tengo una lampara fluorecente que tiene un transformadorcito y un cebador(una botellita blanca que avienta un chispaso al encender)



Esa botellita blanca se llama starter.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2012)

je..lo que son lso nombres , aca es arrancador.

y me alegra tanto que quieran METER MANO QUE YA LES ARMO EL TEMA:

1 -- primero somos fiacas para i r a ver el medidor, asi que primero en la mesa:


haces el circuito o si tenes un artefacto listo es mas facil, luego de tenerlo armado vas a querer hacer mediciones, y como el amperimetro siempre lo tenemso quemado:
usamso una resistencia facil...
digamos que como es un tubo de 40w >>> 40/220 = 180 mA , digamso medire maximo 300 mA 
y tengo un tester malo con escala en ca de 200v asi que acepto perder en mi medicion 10 v maximo.
300mA /10 = 30 mA 

usare una resistencia de 1v/30mA = 33 ohms justito .......3w maximo .
esto si no tnes mA de CA 

asi que cada voltio es 30 mA
dejo de lado mi forma usula de medir corriente y volvemos al tema (van a ver como SE VAN A SORPRENDER) :


obvio que papel y lapiz y hacen una tablita.
fijense que puse C1 y C2 , no es que haya que poner 2 capaciores, no .
es que los vamos a poner en un lugar y en el otro .........a ver que pasa.

y como dije hacemos una tablita:

*C1...........C2.............corriente.........comentarios  *
nada..........................xxmA.............sin C.
1 uF...........................xs mA............ponemos el C . luego de el amperimetro 
2 uF...........................ed mA
3 uF...........................ee mA

...............1uF..............ss mA..........ponemso el C. antes de el amperimetro 
...............2 uF............ww mA 

y cuenten que pasa .

*LUEGO* 

que hicieron esas pruebas piensen como hacer las pruebas yendo a mirar el medidor .
pero eso luego de que hayan hecho estas pruebas y sacado algunas conclusiones


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 16, 2012)

Son todos circuitos para lamparas de doble contacto en cada punta, aqui se les conocen como tubos fluorescentes "rapid start", aquellos que solo tienen un contacto redondo en cada punta se les conoce con el nombre de "slim line".

Tambien llamamos al starter como debe ser, arrancador pero mas ha sido utilizado el nombre de starter.

No se que significa fiaca, creo que es pereza y pues a mi si me da mucha el medidor esta en el primer piso y yo vivo en un sexto piso.


----------



## rascueso (Abr 16, 2012)

ayer termine de armar un banco de capacitores comandados por un circuitor de 6 pasos mañana subo un par de fotos... saluds


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 16, 2012)

Bueno aca en Colombia, la empresa con el medidor obtiene los 2 consumos ACTIVA y REACTIVA, si la reactiva excede el 50% de la ACTIVA te empiezan a cobrar, cuando una empresa/usuario detecta que le empiezan a cobrar ahi viene el negocio pues lo que va a pagar de ahi en adelante en REACTIVA lo invierte en un banco de condensadores y listo, hace una inversion grande y se evita el pago de ahi en adelante, yo he instalado bancos y son muy buenos, aca se consiguen los controladores solos o con el banco, personalmente me gusta comprar el banco ya hecho, se instala la medida de tension y la de corriente y listo el hace el resto automaticamente, chauuuuuuuuuu

El problema para el caso de una casa seria que la reactiva nunca llega a ser mas del 15% de la activa por ende la empresa no te la cobra y entonces para que corregir el factor de potencia??? pues no sirve de nada, por lo menos aca en Colombia funciona asi no se en otros paises, chauuuuuuu


----------



## johenrod (Abr 17, 2012)

Cordial saludo..
si manejas un negocio tal como un motel hotel o similar, donde se encuentren varias cargas inductivas provocadas por aires acondicionados refrigeradores o motores en general, te aconsejo que midas el factor coseno -fi, del que acertadamente hablan los colegas, para este efecto seria importante y aplica el banco de condensadores y demás sistemas relacionados para corregir este factor.
Cabe anotar que no solo son los condensadores los que intervienen además hay un control encargado de monitorear el sistema y entrar y sacar bancos de condensadores automáticamente.
Podrías asesorarte de la empresa que brinda el servicio de energía al lugar donde piensas instalar este sistema.
si no manejas muchos motores en este lugar no creo aplique el gasto..
Saludos....


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2012)

hay algo que no comprenden:

el medidor no lee eso, en domicilios.
edesur y edenor en su momento lo que hacian era mandar pibes a efectuar la medicion  y claro cuando no hay gente en la casa, que esta solo la heladera prendida.

si vos medis cunado esta solo la heladera o 2 tubos fluorescentes te dara poco consumo en amper o en watts , pero un coseno fi de eso muy bajo o sea malo o sea desfasado.
y eso es lo que ellos quieren .

asi que ya esta medido.

luego la multa es un porcentaje de el total de la factura.
10 o 20 %


----------

